# Bafarada



## susanb

Bones!
Pensant amb la paraula bafarada en el sentit de olor intensa, diríeu que fa referència sempre a mala olor o pot tenir connotacions positives, també?


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Sempre em fa pensar en una cosa que fa mala olor. No em veig dient "Mira aquest rostit, quina bafarada més bona, eh!". Avans diria "bona olor".

A veure què diuen els altres.

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Jo també ho entenc com no gaire positiu... em sona com una "onada" (perdó, no trobo la paraula...) d'aire que no produeix cap sensació agradable: quan obres la finestra a ple estiu i t'entra una bafarada d'aire calent, o quan obren la porta d'una classe amb olor d'humanitat concentrada i tu hi has de fer classe... 

No sé, "una bafarada d'aire fresc", per exemple, no m'acaba de sonar bé. Però no n'estic segura.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

De totes maneres al diccionari només hi diu que és una olor forta, no cal que sigui dolenta: 


 _ f_  *1 *  Baf intens, fort. 
 
 *2 * En les historietes il·lustrades, etc, espai tancat, generalment per un cercle o un quadrilàter irregular, que conté la rèplica o el pensament d'un personatge, el qual és assenyalat per un apèndix que surt del cercle o del quadrilàter.
La segona definició l'he deixat perquè no ho sabia... ... com qui no vol la cosa... 

Què me'n dieu de la bafarada que fa el metro?

Salut 

Mei


----------



## Mei

Aquesta també és interessant, tant pot ser l'alé com una tisana bullent... 

baf

Siau, me'n vaig a esmorzar! 

Mei


----------



## RIU

Mei said:


> Què me'n dieu de la bafarada que fa el metro?
> 
> Mei


 
Criminal


----------



## Xiscomx

És ben cert que *bafarada* per aquí, a les mallorques, té un sentit pejoratiu, i si *baf* (_aliento, vaho, hedor, tufo_), també el té amb el sentit d'olor forta... i desagradable, doncs *bafarada*, no vegis!

Pertant, per expressar el mateix d'una manera més positiva empram *bavarada* seguida de la cosa causant (en castellà: _vaharada_): 
—Sempre que pass per davant aquest restaurant em ve una bavarada a gambes fresques a la brasa que tira d'esquena.

A Binissalem l'hi donen el nom de bavarada a una coca feta amb ous, llet i sucre posada al bany maria fins que queda espessida.


----------



## RIU

Xiscomx said:


> És ben cert que *bafarada* per aquí, a les mallorques, té un sentit pejoratiu, i si *baf* (_aliento, vaho, hedor, tufo_), també el té amb el sentit d'olor forta... i desagradable, doncs *bafarada*, no vegis!
> 
> Pertant, per expressar el mateix d'una manera més positiva empram *bavarada* seguida de la cosa causant (en castellà: _vaharada_):
> —Sempre que pass per davant aquest restaurant em ve una bavarada a gambes fresques a la brasa que tira d'esquena.
> 
> A Binissalem l'hi donen el nom de bavarada a una coca feta amb ous, llet i sucre posada al bany maria fins que queda espessida.



M'has fet recordar un home de Balaguer que deia *barbada  *(potser barvada?) per referirse a una olor forta.


----------

